# Ande roller guide question



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got a couple Andy offshore rods last season and as I was getting stuff ready for this season I noticed that I was missing 2 rollers on one and want to know if any of you know where I may be able to buy just the rollers?*


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Start w/ you local tackle shop of choice.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i had the same thing happen. i just took it to hot spots a week or so ago and they are just replacing theguide with an aftco guide being as they r easier to come by.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks Guys.*


----------

